# Witze-Welle "erklärt" Netzwerkprotokolle



## Newsfeed (6 Juni 2011)

Eine nicht ganz ernst gemeinte Twitter-Meldung hat am vergangenen Wochenende ein kleine Welle von Witzen über Netzwerk-Protokolle entfacht. 

Weiterlesen...


----------

